# Crystal 8/14/06 new friends... sore arms



## nuclear fishin (May 29, 2004)

Took some time to fish Monday afternoon and was rewarded with some nice success. Started with a stumble as the first few runs resulted in dropped baits and alot of reeling in and paddling back out . Finally got it together and landed a small BT.Got another bait out and not much later got a good run and fought in a 5' bull. Time to get another bait out paddle paddle paddle whew back to the beach. Didn't take long before another run. Well we had been visiting with Jim and Carolyn from Winnie and he was being entertained by all the paddling and reeling and catching so I figure Why Not?so he gets the hand off with the last run. Jim's a big ole boy and it was taking him a while with a good fight going on and finally he beaches a nice over 5' FAT BULL very beautiful fish. Well I was as excited as Jim and we took the pics did the High 5 and it was time to get going. Looking forward to more fishing later this week. Good afternoon session and congrats to Jim for catching an exceptional fish!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Good Job*

Nice fish.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Jim called me and my dad yesterday evening and told us the story so it's great to see the pictures to go along with it. He's an old friend of our family and guides for our duck and goose hunting operation here in Winnie. Nice of you to put him on that bull shark - he was pumped up about it last night over the phone and I'm sure he'll remember it for some time. Congrats on your catch *nuclear fishin* and thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

another great report,

Did you see any bait being worked,like pogies poping the water? I am making a trip wednesday evening.


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

great report......nice sharks :brew2:


----------



## SKSOUTH (Jul 9, 2006)

Now that's a nice bunch of fish! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nuclear fishin (May 29, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> another great report,
> 
> Did you see any bait being worked,like pogies poping the water? I am making a trip wednesday evening.


Didn't really see anything crashing the bait but the Horse Mullet were thick right on shore. Just returned from there and the water was looking awesome this afternoon didn't see any pogies but it's right.JR I know what you are thinking:wink: I can't wait to see the report when you land a Tarpon from the Yak, it's gonna happen.Good Luck


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

nuclear fishin said:


> Didn't really see anything crashing the bait but the Horse Mullet were thick right on shore. Just returned from there and the water was looking awesome this afternoon didn't see any pogies but it's right.JR I know what you are thinking:wink: I can't wait to see the report when you land a Tarpon from the Yak, it's gonna happen.Good Luck


You read my mind, thats for the info


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2004)

Congratulations on the catches, looks like yall had a great time. Great report.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Very nice rpt.......and great pix


----------



## Dr Jeff (Feb 6, 2005)

Congrats & thnx for the report & pics!Nice of you to let Jim reel that big girl in.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

You know when you hold them like that you have to hug them! Good catch


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

looks like ya'll had a blast


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

On that last Bull SHark pic..................just how big an ole boy era ya.
Thats a good'un.................a big ole good'un or is it a good ole biggun.

Big Bull and Boy fo sho.........sweet


----------



## hector200 (Jul 7, 2004)

great report


----------



## spawningbedassassin (Jul 11, 2006)

Those are some nice sharks!


----------

